

How Many Stars? Three Times as Many as We Thought, Report Says - rdamico
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/02/science/space/02star.html

======
nkassis
IANAP sadly but this sounds really interesting. What effect would this have on
the total amount of matter in the universe? Could this affect the estimates of
dark matter?

~~~
hartror
Well for the elliptical galaxies in question it is likely the amount of dark
matter will need to be revised down. Though really if this discovery is borne
out then one could say that the dwarf stars _were_ dark matter until they were
discovered.

It still does not account for the 10x dark matter mass in our own galaxy.

